# Sewer Set Piece With Leaking Pipe



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Haunters!

This week I built a haunt panel for my nuclear meltdown zombie area in my haunt! I tried to use pretty inexpensive items and it came out fantastic! It even has real running water from the broken pipe. I’m sure what I did could be applied to a variety of use cases and themes so let me know what you think!


----------

